# What's the best alloy wheel cleaner and car shampoo?



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi

I'm looking to get some alloys wheels cleaner, mines have for some baked on brake dust that's black and yellow. I've just had the car a couple of weeks so needing to get them all sparkling. Also looking at the best car shampoo aswell, seen the meguirs good glass and would like to ask what you guys use or recommend. I've been using autoglym extra gloss protection after I've washed the car and it's left a great shine to my black TT.


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

Duke of Fife said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to get some alloys wheels cleaner, mines have for some baked on brake dust that's black and yellow. I've just had the car a couple of weeks so needing to get them all sparkling. Also looking at the best car shampoo aswell, seen the meguirs good glass and would like to ask what you guys use or recommend. I've been using autoglym extra gloss protection after I've washed the car and it's left a great shine to my black TT.


I use Wonder Wheels which is ok (but stinks like rotten eggs). This stuff appears to the connoisseur's choice though :

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet-pro-bilberry-wheel-cleaner/prod_499.html

Also, I just asked my colleague what he used on his BMW, and he said 'the moody Poles round the back of Sainsbury's'.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Johnsons Baby bath for the body and Virisol for the wheels


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Wonder Wheels is quite acidic, use it once to get wheels clean, but not regularly if you value your alloys.
I use Meguairs wash & wax for the paintwork.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/23121269 ... 108&ff19=0

Hoggy.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Grae said:


> Duke of Fife said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Lol not so many of the poles here washing cars! The bilberry looks really good just looked at a few reviews for it and think I'll give that a go.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Johnsons Baby bath for the body and Virisol for the wheels


Johnstones baby bath? Is this a joke or does it actually lift of the dirt?


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Wonder Wheels is quite acidic, use it once to get wheels clean, but not regularly if you value your alloys.
> I use Meguairs wash & wax for the paintwork.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/23121269 ... 108&ff19=0
> ...


Have you tried the meguiars good class compared to the wash and wax one?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Duke of Fife said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Johnsons Baby bath for the body and Virisol for the wheels
> ...


No joke just make sure you get the blue bottle.Just wish I could get hold of some virisol myself my local stockist has now gone.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Duke of Fife said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Wonder Wheels is quite acidic, use it once to get wheels clean, but not regularly if you value your alloys.
> ...


Hi, Yes just find the Wash/Wax gives a nicer shine, once microfibred dry, without actually waxing.
Hoggy.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

barton TT said:


> Duke of Fife said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


That's great and at a £1 a bottle at my local poundland I'll give it a go, pity it was the orange bottle as I've got a couple of them for my son lol!


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Duke of Fife said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No, doesn't remove the wax.
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/193/U ... -Wash-Wax/
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Duke of Fife said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Johnsons Baby bath for the body and Virisol for the wheels
> ...


No joke I've done alright using it


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Duke of Fife said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Your no joking, you've won some amount of competition mate. What do you use to polish it after you wash it with the johnsons?


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ive just started using maguires alloy wheel cleaner (its in a purple spray bottle) as fast car rated it as 10/10 in there poll i thought ide give it a go. Well they wasn't wrong, this stuff is brilliant and it isn't full of acids, simply spray on, leave to let it work and jet off. I couldn't believe the results. Brilliant stuff, would highly recommend it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Johnsons Baby bath for the body and *Virisol* for the wheels


Viro-Sol

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/products ... sol_uk.htm


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

[Johnstones baby bath? Is this a joke or does it actually lift of the dirt?[/quote]
No joke just make sure you get the blue bottle.Just wish I could get hold of some virisol myself my local stockist has now gone. [/quote]

I ordered some more Virosol the other day from Amazon, £19.99 for 10 ltrs + free delivery.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

I got myself some Johnstons baby bath on Saturday and tried it on the TT, it does give a nice shine  I also ordered some Valet Pro Bilberry, I missed the postie but I'll go tomorrow and collect it and give the alloys a clean tomorrow and try it out and see what it's like. Does the virosol work in the same way, spray it on and power wash it off?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I normally use bilberry but might try sonax wheel cleaner when it runs out, meant to be very good. Bilberry is quite strong however, I would make sure you dilute it well!


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

billyali86 said:


> I normally use bilberry but might try sonax wheel cleaner when it runs out, meant to be very good. Bilberry is quite strong however, I would make sure you dilute it well!


I've just made up a 3:1 dilution ratio for my wheels. What does the johnstones baby bath remove if snything from the body work after a wash? Just so I won't have to polish and wax every time I wash it. Would I wash and wax or wash and polish more often?


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Just done my wheels tonight, took off the brake dust but made them really dull with no shine whatsoever. I then washed them with johnstones baby bath to try make them a bit better but that hasn't worked. Anyone have any ideas to what I can do to sort them?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Virisol for the wheels


Yup, MC2 all the way... where's the Wax Wizard when you need him? :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:

Just search for your local clover chemicals supplier, virisol is pretty cheap but really good.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

for the alloys i use this TOP stuff!

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... heels.html

shampoo all i use is this GREAT stuff!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_490.html

nick.


----------

